# my dog will not stop licking my another dog's face!!



## wenzi (Oct 29, 2011)

I recently adopted a new dog, she is two. My own dog who is one year old, loves her too much, and will not leave her alone!! He will not stop licking her face, to a point that the skin around her eye area is turning red. If he doesn't stop, she is going to get an eye infection soon or later. Please help :doh:


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

The redness might well be down to yeast staining- not harmful (lok for the threads about tear staining- the process in saliva stains is the same.)

I wouldn't be too worried.

Slightly suprised that the older dog seems to have given up his alpha status so easily.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have two male Shih Tzu x Maltese and the younger of them is forever licking the older males face. I do tell him to stop as the older male does not stop him from doing it. I wish he would just make him back off from doing it.


----------



## wenzi (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, but it has gotten worse...the skin around her eye is inflamed and there is a bump on her eye lid (like a pimple on human)

I did yell at him when he started licking her eyes, he would stop for a while, and then start again when we are not looking. We already separate them at night, but this morning her eyes looks bad. I don't know if I should take her to the vet, but we just paid a fortune to get her sprayed. Attached is a picture of her taken just now

would it help if I put vaseline on the infected area?


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe he was licking because he smelled something there before it became noticeable to you. Anyway, I wouldn't use vaseline. Looks like you need to take her to the vet. They can tell if its bacterial, yeast, whatever, and give you the appropriate med. You'll have to separate the dogs to stop the licking, at least until the infection clears up.


----------



## Rena (Nov 6, 2011)

Dogs often lick a wound to help it heal. I agree that the dog probably sensed the anomaly before it became visible to you. Take the dog to the vet, its probably some sort of infection.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

wenzi said:


> Thanks for the advise, but it has gotten worse...the skin around her eye is inflamed and there is a bump on her eye lid (like a pimple on human)
> 
> I did yell at him when he started licking her eyes, he would stop for a while, and then start again when we are not looking. We already separate them at night, but this morning her eyes looks bad. I don't know if I should take her to the vet, but we just paid a fortune to get her sprayed. Attached is a picture of her taken just now
> 
> ...


 I would find a way to get into the vet.......... or is there a family member that could possibly help monetarily?........this is what happened to my dog when I waited for a couple of days thinking it wasn't anything but a possible insect bite. 


EDIT: This is still in the process of healing and he has had two rounds of prednisone., which is a very inexpensive drug treatment if needed. You are describing the same symptoms as my dog had three weeks ago.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I watched an episode on this from mill dogs through Cesar Millan... it's an obsessive compulsive thing. What he did is set a boundary to how much licking... one lick, two licks.. an after that made a noise to the dark 'shh!" or whatever... and if necessary get up into the dog's face or move the dog's head away... if the dog went back to the lick do it again.... and continually keep doing it until the dog backs off. Once backed off, pet the dog to show appreciation for the lack of attention.

Could help?


----------



## libbyanddarci (Jan 2, 2009)

My two are constantly licking each others faces and ears. They have been doing this for over a year and I have never had any medical problems from it. The red is from their saliva..completely normal..especially on white or light colored dogs. I have been told that it is the dogs way of showing respect. Often the alpha dog will be the one receiving the licking from the submissive dogs. I think it is completely normal.


----------



## Jasperkiera (Jan 2, 2013)

I have 2 cavalier King Charles spaniels father and daughter. They both clean each others eyes and ears and seem to love doing it and I like to watch it as they look happy having a pamper bless m.i don't think it's bad. They look loving and there clean so I just let them get on wiv it.


----------

